# 2 Fliegen empfoheln....



## carpi (17. April 2012)

Hi zusammen!
Vor 3-4 Jahren wollte ich mit dem Fliegenfischen beginen... hat sich aber irgendwie bis jetzt hinausgezögert =)
habe eine 5/6 Rute und eine 5er Schnur.
Handkescher, Watstiefel und die ganze Apparage sowie einige trocken- und Nassfliegen und Vorfächer sind bereit.

Jetzt habe ich letztens in einem alten Flifi-Buch (1989) gelesen, dass grundsätzlich 2 Fliegen ausreichen würden und dass, wenn diese am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit richtig präsentiert würden, der Fisch auch einsteigen würde, wenn er denn hungrig oder gereizt wäre...

Die empfehlen die Goldfliege und die Märzbraune als Nassfl.

Da unsere Vereinsbach für Flifi viel zu stark bewachsen ist, will ich nun am 1.Mai das erste mal bei unserem Anfischen ans Wasser. Da sind ein paar Forellen in nen Weiher gesetzt, wodurch große Chancen auf einen Biss bestehen.
Für das 1. mal um ein wenig Gefühl für die Sache zu bekommen nicht schlecht dachte ich.

Nun die Frage: Könnt ihr das mit den 2 Fliegen so unterschreiben? Und welche Größen empfehlt ihr mir? 
8/10/12 ?
Und könnte mir vielleicht jemand ein Bild von ner Goldfliege zeigen? Bei google kommen nur die original Goldfliegen =)

Danke im Vorraus
carpi


----------



## Flifi97 (17. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Habe in einem anderen Buch die beiden selben Fliegen empfohlen bekommen. Ich muss aber gestehen, das ich sie äußerst selten fische, ich kann also deren Fängigkeit nicht beurteilen. Mit ihnen wirst du aber sicher auch deine Fische fangen.
Bild einer Goldfliege findest du hier:
http://www.fliegentom.de/html/bavaria_tafel_1.html

Ich selbst fische sehr viel mit Nymphen - insbesondere Goldkopf -, Trockenfliegen werden aber auch eingesetzt (z.B. div. Maifliegen/-varianten, Wickham's Fancy, Royal Coachman).

8er Fliegen sind meiner Meinung nach schon zu groß. Ich würde erstmal mit den 12ern anfangen, wenn nicht sogar noch ein bisschen kleiner.


Ps: Fliegenfischen beim Anangeln ist bei uns (auch an einem Weiher) aufgrund der Menge an Schwimmern und Schnüren relativ unmöglich. Hoffe, dass es bei dir besser aussieht ...


----------



## Flifi97 (17. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Noch eine interessante Seite zum Thema:

http://www.ralf-jessel.de/bs.html


----------



## carpi (17. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja das mit den vielen Schwimmern ist bei uns auch ein Problem...
Da es aber keinen offiziellen Start gibt, werde ich einfach etwas früher als die Masse ans Wasser gehen... und wenns garnich geht eben normal fischen und am nächsten Tag nochmal ran =)

Danke für die Seiten!
Bindest du deine Fliegen selber?
bzw. kannst du mir einen Guten Händler für Fliegen empfehlen?


----------



## Flifi97 (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Früher gehen ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

Und ja, die meisten meiner Fliegen binde ich selbst. Ich kann also leider keinen bestimmten Händler empfehlen.#c
Der Vorteil beim Binden ist halt, dass man sehr variabel ist. Und es ist ein zweites Hobby. Kann ich also nur empfehlen.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch in einem Angelladen in deiner Nähe welche. Oder du musst im Internet bestellen, da habe ich aber keine Erfahrung mit - bestimmt aber ein anderes Mitglied.
Auf die Dauer wirst du schon Fliegen finden, mit denen du lieber fischst und vor allem besser fängst. :m


----------



## flasha (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Das müsste die "Goldfliege" sein:

http://www.wheretofishinireland.com/home/index.php?id=84&L=1


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Hallo,

um mal wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurück zu kommen.

2 Muster halte ich für nicht ausreichend. Ich binde selbst und stelle immer wieder fest, daß ich letztendlich ca. 8-10 Muster regelmässig fische. Diese teilen sich auf in Nymphen, Nass- und Trockenfliegen und Streamer. Es gibt aber Tage, da bringen die Standardmuster keinen Fisch, dann gehts an die "Sonderfliegen" #6. Das ist auch darin begründet, daß die Fische in manchen Gewässern die "bekannten" Fliegenmuster auswendig kennen. 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## carpi (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Danke... 
Was sind denn deine 8 Muster??
 Und kann ich meine trockenfliegen auch mit normalem schnurfett einfetten oder muss es unbedingt fliegenfett sein? Die schwimmen nämlich nich  soo toll.... Oder trocknen die beim werfen genügend??


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Hi Carpi,

prinzipiell sind das meine erfolgreichsten Muster:


Emerger in Paraloop-Technik 
  Parachute-Ameise
  Kleine Parachutes
  Copper John in diversen Farben
  Goldkopfnymphen in verschiedenen Farben
  Pheasant Tail
  Ritz D 
  Bachflohkrebs
  Western Coachman
  Black Jack


Dadurch, daß ich selbst binde, aber in verschiedenen Farben, Größen, Beschwerung, Hakenform ...


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

#c Bin ich denn der Einzigste, der mehr als 2 Fliegen fischt #c

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kami (26. April 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

nein, ich hab auch um die 100 fliegen alleine in einer box.. könnten auch 1000 sein und trotzdem geh ich öfter mal als schneider nach hause.  wenn man natürlich immer nur an einem gewässer fischt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man mit ein paar fliegen auskommt. 2 ist aber auch etwas untertrieben.


----------



## rudli (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Ich habe auch mehr als 2 

Welche Fliege geht und welche nicht, entscheidet das Treiben am Wasser.
Steigt was, dann auf was steigen die Burschen, steigt nichts, dann dreh doch mal paar Steine im Wasser um. Das bringt manchmal die ERLEUCHTUNG :vik:


----------



## Maquard (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Vorallem brauchst Du ja ohnehin das Jahr über selbst wenn Du nur mit 2 Mustern Fischen würdest diese in verschiedenen Grössen, da man zum Sommer / Herbst hin die in kleinerer Form anbietet.

Zum "trocknen" wenn Du mal ne Trockene hast die total "untergegangen" war habe ich mal den Tipp gelesen, das man sich am besten nen Gummi an die Weste oder so dran macht, Fliege mit Vorfach daran einhängen und ein Paar mal "gefühlvoll" Flitschen lassen. Danach sollteste die nahezu komplett trocken bekommen und kannst gleich weiter Fischen.


----------



## spin-paule (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Im Grunde ist es doch auch eine Frage des Gewässers und der individuellen Absicht des Anglers ob zwei Fliegen ausreichen. Im Frühjahr die Märzbraune (WF/DF) und ganzjährig eine Goldfliege sind am Kocher immer ein paar Würfe wert. Sind dann mal zwei...

Was ist mit dem fetten Döbel, der unter dem überhängendem Busch im Sommer auf größere Insekten (Maikäfer, Heuschrecken, Käfer allgemein) lauert? Sind dann mal mind. fünf...

Auf Nasen extraschwere kleine Nyphen und Red-Tags sind an manchen Tagen der ultimative Bringer. Sind dann mal 7 oder mehr...

Die Streamer (vom 2cm Brutfischimitat bis zum 20cm Bunny) lasse ich mal Außen vor.

Fazit: Zwei Sorten können durchaus genügen. Wenn ich mich jedoch auf die Möglichkeiten meines Hausgewässers einlasse, komme ich nicht um viele viele Fliegen herum...


Schöne Grüße und reichlich
tighte Leinen

Paul


----------



## udo81 (25. September 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Hallo!

Ich denke auch, es ist entscheidend, an welchem Gewässer man fischt. Je schneller das Wasser, desto weniger Zeit haben die Fische, wählerisch zu sein. Da kommt es dann eher darauf an, dass der Fischer seine Fliege gut beobachten kann. An langsam fließenden Strecken sind die Fische wählerischer. Aber man lernt viel dazu, wenn man die Forellen beobachten kann, wie sie sich unter der Fliege mit treiben lassen, sie genauestens inspizieren, um dann doch wieder abzutauchen 

Grundsätzlich sollte man auch beobachten, was am Wasser so aktiv ist: Große Fliegen, kleine, Eintagsfliegen oder eher Köcherfliegen...

Wenn ich aus 5 Mustern wählen müßte, wären das:
- Adams Parachute
- G+H Sedge
- Goldkopf Haresear
- Goldkopf (Tungsten) Prince (grün) 
- Wooly Bugger (schwarz)

Das sollte an vielen Mittelgebirgsbächen den einen oder anderen Fisch überzeugen. 

TL,
Udo


----------



## twitch (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Im Bezug auf die Einfettung von Trockenfliegen möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich seit Jahren ganz normales Schweinefett verwende, das ich im heissen und flüssigen Zustand in eine ausgediente Diabolo-Dose gegossen habe. Zum Einfetten selbst liegt in dieser Dose obenauf ein passend zurechtgeschnittenes Stück Fensterleder bereit.
Funktioniert ausgezeichnet ! :m


----------



## grxxnwxxd (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Nee mein lieber Stefan, bist Du nicht
Das die Anfänger im Fliegenfischen keine Ahnung haben, das ist völlig verständlich, aber wenn einer in einem Buch schreibt dass die Goldfliege und die Märzbraune ausreichen würden, kann ich mich über sowenig Ahnung nur wundern.
An carpi
guckst Du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248674
Gruß
GW


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*



greenwood schrieb:


> Nee mein lieber Stefan, bist Du nicht
> Das die Anfänger im Fliegenfischen keine Ahnung haben, das ist völlig verständlich, aber wenn einer in einem Buch schreibt dass die Goldfliege und die Märzbraune ausreichen würden, kann ich mich über sowenig Ahnung nur wundern.
> An carpi
> guckst Du hier
> ...



Hallo Greenwood,

schön von Dir zu lesen. Mit deinem Trip in unsere Gegend ist es ja leider nichts mehr geworden ... aber es gibt auch noch ein 2013 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## grxxnwxxd (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Mea maxima culpa, ich hatte noch gedacht es wird was draus, aber war nicht. Eigentlich wollte ich Bescheid sagen, aber das ging dann unter, sorry
Greenwood


----------



## Ozperion (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Hallo Petrijünger,
ich denke auch, dass zwei Fliegen eher weniger ausreichend sind. Wenn ich mich auf zwei festlegen müsste, wären das ein Wooly Bugger in braun und in Größe 8, und eine Pheasant Tail in Größe 12. Auf einen Wooly Bugger kann alles beißen, sei es ein Karpfen oder eine Meerforelle. Die pheasant Tail ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Nymphe die es gibt. Mit dieser Kombo kann man ein sehr weites Spektrum an Fischarten beangeln und ist flexibel. 
Petri Heil 
Tommy


----------



## T2sCorp (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ihr redet Euch hier ja die Köpfe heiß. Schaut auf das Erscheinungsdatum  des Buches und überlegt. Natürlich waren die beiden Fliegen zu " dieser Zeit " völlig ausreichend. Das Fischen war ein Privileg der oberen 10. 000 und die Bäche wimmelten vor Fischen. Man hat das Fischen mit der Fliege, als hohen Gentelmansport betrieben und die meisten Fische wieder zurück gesetzt. Es waren so viele Fische da, dass man für seine Gäste die nötige Anzahl, für ein Mahl entnahm, der Rest durfte weiter schwimmen und sich vermehren. Da hätte man auch Fische mit einem Faden aus der Wollsocke oder einem Schuhband am Haken fangen können.
> Heut zu Tage sind die Fische selektiv, sie beißen oft nur, wenn man das richtige Muster trifft. D.h. es muss den momentan schlüpfenden Fleigen in
> " Größe und Farbe " entsprechen. Der Befischungsdruck in unseren Gewässern ist mittlerweil so hoch, dass die Fische schnell lernen und vorsichtig sind. Da fängt dann meist nur das passende Muster oder das grasse Gegenteil.
> Man könnte zur Not mit zwei Mstern auskommen. Oder nein ich muss es anders formulieren.
> ...



So ist das definitiv nicht gewesen... damals.
Ich habe das Glück an einem Gewässer zu fischen, an dem niemand anderes Fischt. Das Fischverhalten unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von anderen Gewässern und es gibt trotz sehr gutem Fischbestand Tage, an denen kein Fisch beißt oder eben extrem scheu sind. Zum Thema Selektivität. Eine Äsche verhält sich nätürlicher weise selektiv, wobei sich von Fisch zu Fisch auch eine Reizfliege durchsetzt. Übrigens bei allen Forellen. Regenbogenforellen verhalten sich nur bei einer übermäßig vorhandenen Nahrungsquelle selektiv und Bachforellen sind sehr Charakterabhängig. Die Selektivität der Fische steigert sich gewöhnlich im Verlauf des Jahres. Dieses Verhalten konnte ich bei stark befischten und überhaupt nicht befischten Gewässern feststellen. Das sind jedoch nur Beobachtungen meinerseits und giltnicht für alles und jeden.

Warum kommt es einem bei einem stark befischtem Gewässer so vor, als seien die Fische schlauer?
Grundsätzlich verhält sich jeder Fisch unterschiedlich. Manche sind scheu, ander sind draufgängerisch. Manche ernähren sich bis ins hohe Alter von Insekten, andere ausschließlich räuberisch. Der Mensch selektiert ein stark befischtes Gewässer auf unnatürliche weiße auf Fische, die ein scheues Verhaltensmuster an den Tag legen. Simple.

Fische lernen auch nicht, ob eine Nymphe genießbar ist oder nicht. Sie prägen sich im Laufe der Zeit auf eine Nahrungsquelle. Das tut sie durch probieren.Jede Forelle spuckt die Fliege früher oder später wieder aus, da sie ihnen nicht schmeckt. Um das festzustellen müssen sie die Fliege jedoch erst einmal in den Mund nehmen. Am liebsten meine Fliegen  Diese Prägung hält nicht für immer und spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr hat die Forelle vergessen, was sie fressen kann und was nicht. Forellen haben ein unglaublich schlechtes Gedächtnis. Manche sprechen von einem Gedächtnis von 15min. Dagegen spricht jedoch das Forellen über einen großen Zeitraum auf Nahrungsgabe gewöhnt werden können. Also in gewisser Maße ein erlerntes Verhalten, dass sie auf eine Futterquelle prägt. Es gibt z.B. Fische die einfach nicht steigen. Das ist solch eine Prägung, von der ich spreche. Da kann die Maifliege noch so fett sein und trotzdem steigt der Fisch nicht nach ihr. Da sind Forellen ein wenig opportunistisch was ihr Energie/Nutzenverhältnis angeht und so kommt es, dass tiefe schnell fließende Gewässer schwierig mit der Trockenfliege zu befischen sind, wenn ausreichend andere Treibnahrung vorhanden ist.

Und wie immer: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

TL T2


----------



## Kami (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Fliegen empfoheln....*

Würde mich für die Bivisible und eine helle Caddis Goldkopfnymphe entscheiden.


----------

